# Videoanimation erstellen



## banshe (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Frage hier richtig ist... wenn nicht - sorry!

Ich habe vor kurzem eine Videoanimation gesehen, wobei mir sehr interessiert, wie man ein solches video erstellt...

VIDEO

Mit welchen Programmen wir ein solches Video animiert/gemacht?
Wie viel Arbeit steckt in so einem Video? (Wenn man das entsprechende Tool schon kennt)..



Vielen Dank und Grüsse
banshe


----------



## Matthias (14. Juni 2012)

hi

Das ist ein ziemlich gut gemachtes video. Es wird wohl zum Einen mit einer 3D-Grafiksoftware und zum Anderen mit einer Compositing/Post-Software erzeugt worden sein.

Eine Auswahl von 3D Tools:
· Cinema4D
· 3D-Studio MAX
· Houdini (gratis/fast gratis für non-commercial)
· Blender (Open Source)

Eine Auswahl von Post Tools:
· Aftereffects
· Nuke
· Houdini (gratis/fast gratis für non-commercial)
· Fusion

Die Einarbeitungszeit kann sich über Jahre hinziehen 
Für ein Projekt dieser Art (mit bereits existierendem Konzept und aufgezeichneter Stimme) hätte ich etwa 3-4*40Std/Woche.

Liebe Grüsse
Matthias


----------

